# A Butterfly



## Theoretical (May 7, 2009)

View attachment 538

I took this two or three years ago at a butterfly conservatory in Grand Cayman.

It's a D70 with an 18-70mm lens.

Can't tell how to attach the image so it's full size, so you'll have to click it to see it fully.


----------



## Idelette (May 7, 2009)

Oh, that is a really neat photograph! Such a pretty butterfly, do you know what kind it is?


----------



## OPC'n (May 7, 2009)

Great pic! So beautiful!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (May 7, 2009)

Lovely...I can't never find butterflies sitting still.


----------



## Theoretical (May 7, 2009)

Here's another couple from that album:

View attachment 541

View attachment 543


----------



## Knoxienne (May 7, 2009)

Very nice pictures! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Ruby (May 7, 2009)

Lovely! Thanks.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 7, 2009)

great pic


----------



## bookslover (May 8, 2009)

You get butterflies by mating flys and butter, of course. It can be tricky, since butter can be slippery...


----------



## forgivenmuch (May 8, 2009)

Nice photography.


----------



## Curt (May 8, 2009)

When I lived on Grand Cayman there was no butterfly conservatory - only turtles!


----------

